# Bull terrier in Oliver Twist 1948 moive version



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi all, I was watching Oliver Twist 1948 version.
And there is a bull terrier in the moive. The guy tryed to throw him in the river but the dog ran away it was muilti color pretty cool.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I remember that. The dogs name was buster or something bullish.  BTs are in lots of old movies.

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------

